# A few pics from Last night



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

A typical night at our home 









Paddington playing with Smarty

































Then crashed on the rug by the fire 









Freedie playing with his mouse 









Pudsey posing 









A cuddle for Illusion from Smarty









Illusion just loves his Tigga Towers


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

i love Pudsey and Illusion


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what brilliant pictures, i would love to spend an evening in your home ,,, you wouldnt need a telly,_


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!! The first photo is like that spot the difference game but spot the cat instead.


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in love... With them all!!! Ohhhhh :001_wub: I need them!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great pictures, fluffly balls of cuteness!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I'm hoping to be up at my mum and dad's mid-May...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my, they are truly stunning! Such beautiful, beautiful cats :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

And can I just say, I love how Smarty's legs hang out of the little nest bed!! Made me giggle


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _what brilliant pictures, i would love to spend an evening in your home ,,, you wouldnt need a telly,_


Me too :tongue_smilie:

Gorgeous gorgeous cats ... and I would not mind playing around with the dog either.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

very tempting, just lucky that i have my hands full with 11 cats


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Anca said:


> Me too :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Gorgeous gorgeous cats ... and I would not mind playing around with the dog either.


Thank you

Indi loves to play and "wash" the world nick name Indisit as in washing machine !!


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Maistaff said:


> Thank you
> 
> Indi loves to play and "wash" the world nick name Indisit as in washing machine !!


ha ha, oh well ... I'll tell you a secret, I have this awful mother in law following every household activities in our home while we're at work; she sometimes washes our clothes (HELPING us - ha ha, the common excuse for intruding, no she doesn't live with us, though sometime I have this feeling). Well, her name in my mind is not Adriana (her real name), but "Maritza" (a sort of peasant name for a woman who doesn't know what else to wash and push the nose into ...)

No, this has nothing to do with Indi, dogs are smart and they certainly have a lot of better things to do than being a ... mother in law


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Pudsey....come to me, come to ME....:001_tt2:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Waaaaaa, I want , I want! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

